# Recovering D600 deleted files from SD Card



## frommrstomommy (Oct 29, 2013)

I've tried a handful of free download programs to recover some photos I took today that were accidentally deleted. Many were found that I took earlier today, but not the ones this evening! It like cuts off for some reason. Any ideas? I'm willing to pay for a program if I know it is definitely going to recover what I need.


----------



## PaulWog (Oct 30, 2013)

The more you access the SD card without knowing what you're doing, the less of a chance you have of recovering all of your files.

You should completely know what you're doing before you touch the SD card. Using random programs that might not be great at recovering the files will just end up reducing your chances of file recovery.

Unfortunately I'm not of help past that warning.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 30, 2013)

There are a number of programs that can recover data; Recuva (Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download) is supposed to be a good one.  I used R-Studio from t-tools (Data Recovery Software and Undelete from R-TT) to recover photos from a crashed hard drive and was very satisfied.  They may have something for memory cards, or R-Studio might work on a card - I haven't tried it.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 30, 2013)

How big is the card, gig-wise. And is your computer and/or card reader new enough to read that size of card?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Oct 30, 2013)

Its a 16 gig card, and I have no idea.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 30, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> Its a 16 gig card, and I have no idea.



How full is the card?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Oct 30, 2013)

480sparky said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > Its a 16 gig card, and I have no idea.
> ...



Right now its got around 14 on it I think.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Oct 30, 2013)

14gb that is. Maybe close to 15.


----------



## spicyTuna (Oct 31, 2013)

Did take any pictures after you erased them? If you did the new pictures may have overwritten the old ones.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> 14gb that is. Maybe close to 15.



Try the card in another computer.... a neighbor, friends, one at work.....


----------



## frommrstomommy (Nov 1, 2013)

I can try my purchased software on my husband's tomorrow maybe, but I took a lot of photos immediately afterwards.. So I'm thinking lost cause. I've actually already scheduled a re shoot.


----------



## Lincelf (Nov 2, 2013)

This data recovery guide helped me recover 300+ photos from the SD card of my D600 several weeks ago:
Data Recovery User Guide ? How to Recover Deleted Files Easily from Various Storage Media

The software introduced in the guide is a paid one, but it's free to try. The trial will scan your SD card and let you preview the found photos, but if you want to recover the found ones, you have to pay. So scan your SD card and see the results before the payment.

Good luck.


----------



## SnapThomas (Nov 12, 2013)

You can have a look on this link to recover deleted files:


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 12, 2013)

And the spamming has begun.............


----------



## Redeyejedi (Nov 12, 2013)

my problem was recovering the raw files.
i was able to see several jpegs, some from a few shoot and formats ago, so not sure how the software works, but i tried a few and none worked well for recovery of raw files. .nef to be specific. this was last year i believe.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 15, 2013)

And the traditional Card Recovery Spamming continues.


----------

